# Dalla Cina: 75% del Milan venduto in 3 anni. Preliminare già firmato



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Marzo 2015)

Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla. 
*L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation" ha firmato un pre-contratto. 
*Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.


----------



## Djici (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo *e magari arrivare fino in fondo.*



Se e vero molto bene ma l'ultima frase e veramente troppo


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2015)

Speriamo!


----------



## malos (21 Marzo 2015)

Ho paura di sognare.


----------



## Giangy (21 Marzo 2015)

Speriamo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.



In basso a destra c'è la foto famosa che si è discusso e si diceva "la trattativa per vedere la casa" 
Ecco, ora è ufficiale che la cosa non c'entrava nulla ed era un trattativa Milan.

Comunque, addirittura il presidente della Rep. Popolare Cinese in mezzo.. vuol dire che la cosa è seria


----------



## Renegade (21 Marzo 2015)

Fuffa. In tre anni con ancora Berlusconi di mezzo finiamo nell'oltretomba. Sarà solo una cessione inerente allo stadio e nulla più. In estate solito mercato di prestiti e parametri zero.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Marzo 2015)

Stando ai giornalisti saremmo già stati venduti ad almeno una decina di persone


----------



## Hammer (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.



Vedo un barlume di luce in fondo al tunnel


----------



## Marilson (21 Marzo 2015)

dovrei far tradurre sta roba alla mia ex di hong kong per vedere cosa c'è scritto nei dettagli


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.




Questa è una voce credibile, la cessione della minoranza è la classica balla berlusconiana


Vai Pink


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2015)

Quindi era tutto vero ... Allora ci siamo veramente  

Rispondo per chi ha scritto che in 3 anni per arrivare al 75% falliamo ... I cinesi non sono fessi e sanno che devono intervenire da subito .. Perché NECESSITA entrare in champions da subito ..

MI ILLUDO : e se la società conscia del fatto che dal prossimo mercato bisognerà cambiare direzione ha scelto di non rinnovare a molti giocatori ?


----------



## neversayconte (21 Marzo 2015)

così rassegnato da nn riuscire più ad illudermi


----------



## The P (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.



Ok, mi sta anche bene. Ma cosa comporta?

Non voglio più vedere i Muntari, i Poli, i Cerci, i Destro al Milan. Per cortesia, portateci qualche cavolo di campione subito.


Ah.... l'avevo scritto due giorni fa che l'acquirente era Mr Pink. Per me quello foto e la dichiarazione della fidanzata sono la fonte più concreta fino a oggi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> MI ILLUDO : e se la società conscia del fatto che dal prossimo mercato bisognerà cambiare direzione ha scelto di non rinnovare a molti giocatori ?



Ci ho pensato pure io, ma davvero non illudiamoci


Tra l'altro il modo di tornare in alto velocemente ha un nome e un cognome: Zlatan Ibrahimovic


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ok, mi sta anche bene. Ma cosa comporta?
> 
> Non voglio più vedere i Muntari, i Poli, i Cerci, i Destro al Milan. Per cortesia, portateci qualche cavolo di campione subito.
> 
> ...



Beh abbiamo metà rosa in scadenza .. Se vogliono altri 2/3 che scadono l anno prossimo li possono regalare .. Volendo ripeto VOLENDO puoi rivoluzionare tutto ... Ma serve il cash


----------



## ralf (21 Marzo 2015)

é quello che ha scritto anche Serafini ieri,cessione del Milan in tre anni,però lui parlava di Mr Bee come possibile prestanome di una cordata di imprenditori cinesi


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2015)

Speriamo bene, il futuro non può che esser questo altrimenti siamo morti e sepolti.


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.



Mi auguro solo che il più presto possibile si sappia la verità,bella o brutta che sia,non ne posso più di indiscrezioni dei giornali e mezze voci in cui si riporta tutto e il contrario di tutto.Se tutto ciò fosse vero spero che si cominci a fare almeno un minimo di investimenti sulla rosa da subito,altrimenti in 3 anni saremo già strafiniti.


----------



## The P (21 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh abbiamo metà rosa in scadenza .. Se vogliono altri 2/3 che scadono l anno prossimo li possono regalare .. Volendo ripeto VOLENDO puoi rivoluzionare tutto ... Ma serve il cash



Appunto, è il momento adatto per avviare un progetto tecnico e acquistare calciatori VERI. 

Andassero fuori dalle scatole il Robben della parrocchia, Oliver Hutton, Suso Fernandez, Mattia Destro e tutti sti giocatorini da Lazio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2015)

Sono seccato, ogni settimana siamo stati venduti a persone diverse e con quote diverse. 
Non ne posso più, poi tra qualche mese ci troviamo di nuovo Galliani, Berlusconi e un'altra carrellata di parametri 0.
Non so che dire, speriamo, d'altronde soltanto questo possiamo fare ma chi di speranza vive, disperato muore.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono seccato, ogni settimana siamo stati venduti a persone diverse e con quote diverse.
> Non ne posso più, poi tra qualche mese ci troviamo di nuovo Galliani, Berlusconi e un'altra carrellata di parametri 0.
> Non so che dire, speriamo, d'altronde soltanto questo possiamo fare ma chi di speranza vive, disperato muore.



quoto tutto.

tutte ste illusioni e poi ci ritroviamo sempre il duo galliani-nano. 
non mi importa in che mani finiremo, voglio solo che sia una cosa rapida, non ne posso più di aspettare ed illudermi con queste voci di vendita. 

fate presto.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.



Spero solo facciano piazza pulita


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Marzo 2015)

Entro la fine di Giugno sapremo tutto.. I Cinesi hanno i soldi e hanno alle spalle un economia florida e in continua crescita.
Ottimo profilo direi. Aspettiamo..


----------



## Aron (21 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi era tutto vero ... Allora ci siamo veramente
> 
> Rispondo per chi ha scritto che in 3 anni per arrivare al 75% falliamo ... I cinesi non sono fessi e sanno che devono intervenire da subito .. Perché NECESSITA entrare in champions da subito ..
> 
> MI ILLUDO : e se la società conscia del fatto che dal prossimo mercato bisognerà cambiare direzione ha scelto di non rinnovare a molti giocatori ?



Ci siamo. 

Credo che il Milan sarà rivoluzionato già da questa estate.


----------



## Aron (21 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono seccato, ogni settimana siamo stati venduti a persone diverse e con quote diverse.
> Non ne posso più, poi tra qualche mese ci troviamo di nuovo Galliani, Berlusconi e un'altra carrellata di parametri 0.
> Non so che dire, speriamo, d'altronde soltanto questo possiamo fare ma chi di speranza vive, disperato muore.



Tutte queste indiscrezioni confermano una sola cosa, che il Milan cambierà volto.
Perfino a Suma gli è scappato di dire in tv che pensa che in estate non si farà una politica di parametri zeri ma di cartellini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.



Queste notizie non fanno altro che confermare tutte le mie sensazioni sull'omertà che esiste per quelle foto e i patetici tentativi per sminuirle.

Attendo fiducioso, con i piedi per terra, ma fiducioso.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2015)

Siamo stati primi, e per ora ancora gli unici, a riportare questa notizia in Italia.

Pensate come è ridotto il giornalismo italiano...


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.



Sono talmente rassegnato che non credo ad una sola parola di quest'articolo. Troppi rumors diversi tra loro. Tremila cordate, millemila magnati. Mah....


----------



## Aron (21 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo stati primi, e per ora ancora gli unici, a riportare questa notizia in Italia.
> 
> Pensate come è ridotto il giornalismo italiano...



In effetti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.





Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo stati primi, e per ora ancora gli unici, a riportare questa notizia in Italia.
> 
> Pensate come è ridotto il giornalismo italiano...



*ahahahaha... su Twitter riportano le parole di Crudeli che praticamente dice le stesse cose di questo articolo e anzi, ci sono screen dl questo thread copiato pari pari!!! Ovviamente neanche una menzione della fonte originaria, ossia Milan World. Soliti sciacalli.*


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2015)

È la nostra unica speranza di rinascita.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2015)

Sono voci false. Le ennesime. Io non mi illudo più.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (21 Marzo 2015)

Ora si spiegano chi sono quegli altri individui assieme a Mr Pink nella foto, quello con gli occhiali alla dx di berlusconi nella foto a tre è Xiao Wunan.





[MENTION=238]Il Giovine 77[/MENTION] Non devi inserire link esterni. Ultimo richiamo.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ahahahaha... su Twitter riportano le parole di Crudeli che praticamente dice le stesse cose di questo articolo e anzi, ci sono screen dl questo thread copiato pari pari!!! Ovviamente neanche una menzione della fonte originaria, ossia Milan World. Soliti sciacalli.*



Come al solito!


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo stati primi, e per ora ancora gli unici, a riportare questa notizia in Italia.
> 
> Pensate come è ridotto il giornalismo italiano...



Sembra quasi che non la vogliano riportare....Sbaglio ?


----------



## Denni90 (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> Ora si spiegano chi sono quegli altri individui assieme a Mr Pink nella foto, quello con gli occhiali alla dx di berlusconi nella foto a tre è Xiao Wunan.



ci sarebbe da riuscire ad ingrandire la foto senza farla diventare un mega pixel tanto per vedere cosa c'è scritto sul foglio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> Ora si spiegano chi sono quegli altri individui assieme a Mr Pink nella foto, quello con gli occhiali alla dx di berlusconi nella foto a tre è Xiao Wunan.



Questa villa ceduta era veramente molto ambita per attirare tutta questa gente, ammazza che roba


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> Ora si spiegano chi sono quegli altri individui assieme a Mr Pink nella foto, quello con gli occhiali alla dx di berlusconi nella foto a tre è Xiao Wunan.



Esatto. Direi quindi che tutto torna. Ragazzi, il preliminare di cessione è bello che firmato. E non della villa... ma del Milan. Ad aprile sapremo certamente tutto in via ufficiale.


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto. Direi quindi che tutto torna. Ragazzi, il preliminare di cessione è bello che firmato. E non della villa... ma del Milan. Ad aprile sapremo certamente tutto in via ufficiale.



A quando i caroselli?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (21 Marzo 2015)

EDIT: Informazione errata.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.



Ormai non voglio illudermi: so solo che prima o poi la cessione ci sarà e forse ci siamo sul serio.
Volesse Iddio.


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Marzo 2015)

Molti incluso me,non vogliono volare alto con la fantasia per non rimanere delusi dopo,ma dobbiamo ammettere che le varie foto sono una prova abbastanza concreta che qualcosa è successo.


----------



## The P (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.



giusto per fare chiarezza, Mr Bee in questo scenario diventa solo uno specchietto per le allodole?


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Marzo 2015)

Di solito sono piuttosto scettico su questi affari di vendita che si ripercuotono di anno in anno alimentando sempre più voci però questa volta devo dire che forse ci siamo, l'ha detto pure Serafini nel suo editoriale, il Milan verrà venduto a dei cinesi nel giro di 3 anni, e dentro questa cordata come previsto c'è Mr. Pink, e se come avete scritto verranno fatti anche degli investimenti non ci resta che incrociare le dita e sperare.


----------



## Brain84 (21 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> giusto per fare chiarezza, Mr Bee in questo scenario diventa solo uno specchietto per le allodole?



È quello che ho sempre pensato e sostenuto qui. Mr Bee non è il vero acquirente del Milan, lo è Mr Pink secondo me.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> È quello che ho sempre pensato e sostenuto qui. Mr Bee non è il vero acquirente del Milan, lo è Mr Pink secondo me.



Lo dico da 2 mesi ... Bee è il Broker che forse sta seguendo la situazione per Pink è tutta la cordata cinese ... Speriamo .. Ripeto MAGARI arrivassero questi che sono imballati di soldi più degli arabi


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.



Tempi e modi rendono la notizia più attendibile delle altre in passato. 

L'unico mio dubbio è: se effettivamente berlusconi vende non capisco come mai gli arabi si lascino sfuggire l' occasione di acquistare un brand importante dopo che si sono acquistati mezza milano.


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> *Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti.* Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.



Magari, magari.

Questi sono pieni di soldi, che alla fine Silvio cede a questi per farci tornare veramente sul tetto d'europa?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Marzo 2015)

A differenza degli anni passati qualcosa si sta muovendo davvero questa volta. Ho paura di dirlo a voce alta ma penso stia arrivando il momento che tutti sogniamo da tempo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Tempi e modi rendono la notizia più attendibile delle altre in passato.
> 
> L'unico mio dubbio è: se effettivamente berlusconi vende non capisco come mai gli arabi si lascino sfuggire l' occasione di acquistare un brand importante dopo che si sono acquistati mezza milano.



Veramente mezza milano se la sono comprata i cinesi .. E questo sarebbe L ennesimo tassello dell invasione dell economia più florida al mondo


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation" ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.



Comunque se hanno davvero firmato un contratto preliminare, allora vuol dire che è fatta.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Marzo 2015)

Se questa notizia e' vera non capisco allora di cosa stiano parlando a Sky riguardo alla diligence in corso per la trattativa con Mr Bee. 

L'importante comunque e' che la societa' venga ceduta


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Marzo 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Se questa notizia e' vera non capisco allora di cosa stiano parlando a Sky riguardo alla diligence in corso per la trattativa con Mr Bee.
> 
> L'importante comunque e' che la societa' venga ceduta



Serafini dice che Mr Bee è un prestanome per questi cinesi. Cioè, da quello che ho capito, lui ci mette la faccia.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Serafini dice che Mr Bee è un prestanome per questi cinesi. Cioè, da quello che ho capito, lui ci mette la faccia.



Il che fa pensare che abbiano soldi da buttare per farsi servire da questo fattorino.


----------



## 666psycho (21 Marzo 2015)

io aspetto l'ufficialità...non voglio illudermi!


----------



## Giangy (21 Marzo 2015)

Meglio aspettare l'ufficialità


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation" ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.



In pratica diventeremmo la squadra piú ricca al mondo 
Non vorrebbe necessariamente dire che si farebbero mercati alla Real,ma direi che si potrebbe dire addio ai P0.
Vabbè smetto di scrivere e cerco di tenere i piedini saldamente a terra


----------



## Tobi (21 Marzo 2015)

che patrimonio ha questo mr pink?


----------



## runner (21 Marzo 2015)

ma figuratevi se questi entrano in più momenti.....

o comprano il Milan domani oppure non gli interessa


----------



## Giangy (21 Marzo 2015)

Però se gli sceicchi hanno comprato qualche anno fa, squadre meno famose, o fino a 10 anni fà quasi sconosciute, come il PSG, e Manchester City, i cinesi possono comprare anche un Milan ridotto cosi


----------



## Dany20 (21 Marzo 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Però se gli sceicchi hanno comprato qualche anno fa, squadre meno famose, o fino a 10 anni fà quasi sconosciute, come il PSG, e Manchester City, i cinesi possono comprare anche un Milan ridotto cosi


Vero, però il PSG un po di storia c'è la. Qualche trofeo l'ha vinto prima degli sceicchi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Marzo 2015)

crudeli è stato il primo a dirlo


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Marzo 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> crudeli è stato il primo a dirlo



Crudeli parlava di Slim...


----------



## alcyppa (21 Marzo 2015)

Dopo tutte 'ste notizie o presunte tali e la rinnovata speranza (che per quanto uno possa cercare di rimanere coi piedi per terra è inevitabile che cresca), la paura o di sbattere di nuovo il muso a giugno contro i faccioni del berlusca e di fester è tanta.

Sono troppo abituato ai teatrini e alle pochissime gioie di questi ultimi anni...


----------



## Dapone (21 Marzo 2015)

Io ho paura di un Fabregas bis


----------



## Gianni23 (21 Marzo 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Però se gli sceicchi hanno comprato qualche anno fa, squadre meno famose, o fino a 10 anni fà quasi sconosciute, come il PSG, e Manchester City, i cinesi possono comprare anche un Milan ridotto cosi



No, aspetta un attimo, il PSG negli anni 90 era una buona squadra e qualcosa l'ha vinto, poi è caduta in declino fino all'acquisto degli sceicchi.


----------



## Giangy (21 Marzo 2015)

Si prima degli sceicchi, avevano giocatori peggio dei nostri attuali, Camara (ancora in rosa ad oggi), Cearà, Jallet, Tienè, Armand, Chantome, un Traorè scarso pure loro, di forte prima degli sceicchi, ricordo solo un Hoarau, e nessun altro! Il Manchester City, non ricordo come era messo, prima dell'ingresso degli sceicchi...


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation" ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.



.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Marzo 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> Io ho paura di un Fabregas bis



Ho testé parlato con Carlotta mr. Pink e ti posso assicurare che è tutto firmato e che domani si chiuderà tutto


----------



## Dapone (21 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho testé parlato con Carlotta mr. Pink e ti posso assicurare che è tutto firmato e che domani si chiuderà tutto



allora siamo "in una botte de fero"


----------



## Serginho (21 Marzo 2015)

Fino allo scorso anno uscivano notizie una tantum che poi si dissolvevano nel giro di una settimana, Quest'anno invece le voci sono continue ed insistenti e per esperienza ormai si capisce che un fondo di verità c'è. La cessione si farà e a breve pure, resta da capire a chi


----------



## malos (21 Marzo 2015)

In aprile ne sapremo di più, qualcosa agli azionisti dovranno pur dire.


----------



## ralf (21 Marzo 2015)

Comunque strano che non ne parli nessuno,incredibile...


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2015)

Il bello è che il quotidiano più scarso della Cina (non so quale sia...) farà 5 volte i lettori del Corriere della Sera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Dopo tutte 'ste notizie o presunte tali e la rinnovata speranza (che per quanto uno possa cercare di rimanere coi piedi per terra è inevitabile che cresca), la paura o di sbattere di nuovo il muso a giugno contro i faccioni del berlusca e di fester è tanta.
> 
> Sono troppo abituato ai teatrini e alle pochissime gioie di questi ultimi anni...


_Sono il lupo cattivo_


----------



## dyablo65 (21 Marzo 2015)

tutto molto strano ..... i cinesi comprano tutto subito.

a meno che non si siano impegnati a cambiare la DIRIGENZA nei prossimi 3anni...

questo sarebbe gia piu' logico.

certo che a questi i soldi escono anche dal c..o e se di mezzo c'e anche qualche capoccia del governo cinese....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Marzo 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> tutto molto strano ..... i cinesi comprano tutto subito.
> 
> a meno che non si siano impegnati a cambiare la DIRIGENZA nei prossimi 3anni...
> 
> ...



In mezzo c'è il governo cinese. Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation, è una organizzazione collegata ad una cordata di miliardari ed è supportata dal governo cinese. Verremmo praticamente comprati dalla prima potenza economica mondiale.


----------



## dyablo65 (21 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In mezzo c'è il governo cinese. Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation, è una organizzazione collegata ad una cordata di miliardari ed è supportata dal governo cinese. Verremmo praticamente comprati dalla prima potenza economica mondiale.



infatti loro i soldi li contano a chili..


----------



## dyablo65 (21 Marzo 2015)

vedremo inzaghi vestito di rosso alle prossime partite..

lecchino maledetto.


----------



## folletto (22 Marzo 2015)

Dai che qualcosa di vero dietro a tutte ste notizie ci dovrà essere


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Marzo 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tutte queste indiscrezioni confermano una sola cosa, che il Milan cambierà volto.
> Perfino a Suma gli è scappato di dire in tv che pensa che in estate non si farà una politica di parametri zeri ma di cartellini.



Sarebbe fantastico. Anche se insomma,Suma era quello di "se parte Kakà arriva uno fortissimo",temo che ne sappia quanto un Serafini qualunque.


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sarebbe fantastico. Anche se insomma,Suma era quello di "se parte Kakà arriva uno fortissimo",temo che ne sappia quanto un Serafini qualunque.



Il problema è che noi abbiamo una proprietà che cambia idea ogni due minuti. 
Suma non lo può dare a vedere, ma si è sentito molto in imbarazzo per quanto accaduto l'estate scorsa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2015)

Però , ne parlavo oggi con mio padre ... Possibile che NESSUNO di tutta la stampa italiana ne parli ? Non è che è una bufala e ci stiamo cascando tutti ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però , ne parlavo oggi con mio padre ... Possibile che NESSUNO di tutta la stampa italiana ne parli ? Non è che è una bufala e ci stiamo cascando tutti ?



Una bufala inventata direttamente dalla Cina? Lo escludo. Troppe cose coincidono, inclusa la foto ad Arcore con il vice presidente di APECF. Credo piuttosto che la nostra "stampa" preferisca mantenersi cauta sul tema (per quanto possibile), evitando di riportare ogni spiffero che provenga dai più disparati angoli del globo e privilegiando fonti proprie, piuttosto che cose lette su siti o giornali stranieri.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla Cina arriva una notizia che conferma molte delle indiscrezioni uscite negli ultimi giorni. Secondo *Next Magazine*, quotidiano di Hong Kong, *il 9 marzo è stato firmato a Milano un preliminare di vendita per la cessione in 3 anni del 75% del Milan*. L'affare sembra di portata colossale perché vede a capo "*Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation*", un gruppo cinese composto da diversi miliardari dagli occhi a mandorla.
> *L'operazione sarebbe stata approvata perfino dal presidente della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xi Jinping. *
> Il 9 marzo, nel corso della firma del preliminare, si sono incontrati Xiao Wunan - Vice Presidente di "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation", Li Wenhui, rappresentante di questa organizzazione in Italia e il boss delle bevande "Mr Pink". Da Hong Kong dicono che sia comprensibile la natura segreta di questo incontro, visto che "Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation" ha firmato un pre-contratto.
> *Gli ultimi dettagli della transazione vengono discussi proprio in questi giorni e molto probabilmente nel mese di aprile tutto verrà reso pubblico*.
> Nel preliminare viene specificato che il processo di modifica degli azionisti avverrà nel giro di 3 anni, e in questo lasso di tempo gli investimenti e le spese saranno sopportate da tutti gli azionisti. Secondo il quotidiano cinese, il presidente Xi Jinping è un grande appassionato di calcio e il suo sogno è quello di portare questo sport a livelli universali. Proprio questa settimana ha introdotto un programma di riforme del calcio, con lo scopo di poter ospitare una prossima edizione della Coppa del Mondo e magari arrivare fino in fondo.



.


----------



## bmb (22 Marzo 2015)

Se tuona da qualche parte piove.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (22 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Vedo un barlume di luce in fondo al tunnel


Pure io.. Speriamo bene! Magari poi danno il club in gestione a Barbara e Maldini! ***** speriamo bene!


----------



## ralf (23 Marzo 2015)

Non so se avete letto l'ultimo editoriale del buon Pietro Mazzara,parlando dell'offerta cinese di Mr Pink,cita anche Milan World


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Non so se avete letto l'ultimo editoriale del buon Pietro Mazzara,parlando dell'offerta cinese di Mr Pink,cita anche Milan World



Bravo Mazzara che cita le fonti. Almeno lui.


----------



## Aron (23 Marzo 2015)

Finalmente giornali e siti inizieranno a parlare di queste ultime novità a partire da domani. O almeno si spera. 
Dopo il caso calciopoli, il cui scoppio mediatico accadde in netto ritardo rispetto alla pubblicazione ufficiale delle prime intercettazioni, non c'è da sorprendersi di nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Non so se avete letto l'ultimo editoriale del buon Pietro Mazzara,parlando dell'offerta cinese di Mr Pink,cita anche Milan World



...come è giusto che sia.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2015)

*Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 Marzo:"Sì, Mr Pink avrà il 75% del Milan".
*


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 Marzo:"Sì, Mr Pink avrà il 75% del Milan".
> *



Speriamo sia vero. Aspetto altre conferme.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 Marzo:"Sì, Mr Pink avrà il 75% del Milan".
> *



Oh... e dai che cominciano a svegliarsi


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 Marzo:"Sì, Mr Pink avrà il 75% del Milan".
> *



...magari, si potrebbe ripartire.


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 Marzo:"Sì, Mr Pink avrà il 75% del Milan".
> *



Questo forum si merita solo applausi.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 Marzo:"Sì, Mr Pink avrà il 75% del Milan".
> *


Dai che siamo alle battute finali.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Marzo 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Questo forum si merita solo applausi.



Dovremmo chiedere una percentuale su ogni notizia che anticipiamo ai giornali


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 Marzo:"Sì, Mr Pink avrà il 75% del Milan".
> *



*Ecco l'edizione odierna di Tuttosport. Viene riportata l'indiscrezione integrale già apparsa in questo thread e viene menzionato questo forum. Allo stesso modo, anche l'editoriale di un giornalista di un noto portale ha citato questo forum.*


----------



## diavolo (23 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'edizione odierna di Tuttosport. Viene riportata l'indiscrezione integrale già apparsa in questo thread e viene menzionato questo forum. Allo stesso modo, anche l'editoriale di un giornalista di un noto portale ha citato questo forum.*


Dai dai dai


----------



## hiei87 (23 Marzo 2015)

Speriamo in bene. Contentissimo per la menzione del forum!!


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'edizione odierna di Tuttosport. Viene riportata l'indiscrezione integrale già apparsa in questo thread e viene menzionato questo forum. Allo stesso modo, anche l'editoriale di un giornalista di un noto portale ha citato questo forum.*



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Ma qualcuno sa di che cifra stiamo parlando?

Certo che Berlusconi che vende ai "comunisti cinesi" il Milan è davvero la degna fine di questa macchietta di uomo..incoerente fino all'ultimo..

Speriamo solo che sia tutto vero!


----------



## Davidinho22 (23 Marzo 2015)

ma danno per certo sia Mr Pink che Mr bee, sinceramente per me potrebbero essere vere entrambe, quindi non escludo ancora, sottolineo a mio malgrado, che ci sia ancora l'ipotesi Mr bee, che ripeto per me è molto fumosa


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 23 Marzo:"Sì, Mr Pink avrà il 75% del Milan".
> *



Ma quindi la foto di Berlusconi con Mr Pink e un altro cinese con in mano un contratto era vera?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'edizione odierna di Tuttosport. Viene riportata l'indiscrezione integrale già apparsa in questo thread e viene menzionato questo forum. Allo stesso modo, anche l'editoriale di un giornalista di un noto portale ha citato questo forum.*





Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma quindi la foto di Berlusconi con Mr Pink e un altro cinese con in mano un contratto era vera?



Che la foto fosse vera lo avevamo già stabilito la sera in cui aprimmo il topic "rumeno",c'erano dubbi solo riguardo il tipo di affare.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno sa di che cifra stiamo parlando?
> 
> Certo che Berlusconi che vende ai "comunisti cinesi" il Milan è davvero la degna fine di questa macchietta di uomo..incoerente fino all'ultimo..
> 
> Speriamo solo che sia tutto vero!



Giusto!
Un Manenti sarebbe stato più coerente...


----------



## bargnani83 (23 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



il giornalista è lo stesso dell'editoriale e di questo articolo.


----------



## Jino (23 Marzo 2015)

Speriamo sia la volta buona, non si può andare avanti in questo stato pietoso.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che la foto fosse vera lo avevamo già stabilito la sera in cui aprimmo il topic "rumeno",c'erano dubbi solo riguardo il tipo di affare.



Perché dietro di loro c'era l'immagine photoshoppata del biscione dell'Inter che dava adito a parecchi dubbi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Perché dietro di loro c'era l'immagine photoshoppata del biscione dell'Inter che dava adito a parecchi dubbi.



No, se vai a leggere il vecchio topic ogni dubbio era stato eliminato con diversi contributi inequivocabili.
A parte le altre prove che erano state fornite, quello che dici era il logo di Fininvest riflesso, c'era uno stemma nella stanza.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No, se vai a leggere il vecchio topic ogni dubbio era stato eliminato con diversi contributi inequivocabili.
> A parte le altre prove che erano state fornite, quello che dici era il logo di Fininvest riflesso, c'era uno stemma nella stanza.



ah ok grazie!


----------



## ralf (23 Marzo 2015)

[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] Quell'85(強國 85億&#55364;&#56443;AC米蘭) sulla copertina del magazine cinese a cosa si riferisce secondo te?Ho provato a tradurlo e esce 8.5 miliardi ac Milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Marzo 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] Quell'85(強國 85億��AC米蘭) sulla copertina del magazine cinese a cosa si riferisce secondo te?Ho provato a tradurlo e esce 8.5 miliardi ac Milan



Probabilmente c'è un errore nel traduttore, a naso sarà 0,85 mld ergo 850 Milioni di Euro, cifra plausibile


----------



## Brain84 (23 Marzo 2015)

Siamo sempre i primi 
Ormai il Milan parla cinese!


----------



## odio23 (23 Marzo 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] Quell'85(強國 85億��AC米蘭) sulla copertina del magazine cinese a cosa si riferisce secondo te?Ho provato a tradurlo e esce 8.5 miliardi ac Milan



8.5 mld è la somma che il presidente cinese è disposto a investire per promuovere la Cina...


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Marzo 2015)

Sto Pink a pelle mi piace un sacco, ha la faccia da pescecane


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Marzo 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sto Pink a pelle mi piace un sacco, ha la faccia da pescecane



Esatto  sembra un duro, speriamo bene.


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Marzo 2015)

Innanzitutto complimenti a tutti voi per aver riportato notizie così interessanti sulla vicenda relativa alla cessione delle quote societarie. Avete svolto un lavoro degno di una vera redazione giornalistica e vi meritate un applauso. 

Detto questo, vorrei fare una domanda. Mosso dalla curiosità, ho cercato sul web news riguardo questo fondo cinese chiamato "Asia Pacific Exchange & Cooperation Foundation". Sul loro sito ufficiale loro stessi si definiscono come 

"*Un'organizzazione non-profi*t, fondata da dignitari, rinomati professori universitari, imprenditori di livello internazionale ed istituti di ricerca della regione asiatica del Pacifico. La fondazione e' protagonista in un estensiva e costruttiva attività di comunicazione e cooperazione con le altre organizzazioni della regione. La fondazione vuole creare una piattaforma di dialogo aperto ed un meccanismo di consultazione per promuovere gli scambi commerciali, la cooperazione e la risoluzione delle dispute dell'area. Inoltre lo scopo della fondazione e' *favorire la rinascita della civiltà orientale *nell'odierno e molto rapidamente cangiante scenario mondiale utilizzando la sua influenza, la sua creatività e le sue azioni, così come la pubblica diplomazia, nel *tentativo di favorire la pace nel mondo* ed il *benessere di tutta l'umanità*". 

Se poi leggete gli obbiettivi che si prefissa la fondazione leggerete come vogliano impegnarsi per porre fine ai conflitti etnici, religiosi e addirittura a combattere la povertà e a promuovere un accesso generale alla sanità ed all'istruzione per tutti. Inoltre su Internet si parla di un investimento ingente nel 2011 in Nepal per costruire a Lumbini, città natale di Buddha, una sorta di La Mecca buddista con alberghi, case ed altre strutture di servizio. A quanto hanno dichiarato lo hanno fatto per contribuire alla diffusione del Buddismo. Mentre e' confermato che a supportarlo siano le cariche più importanti ed influenti del governo cinese.

Ora non è un po' strano che un'organizzazione non-profit che vuole la pace nel mondo e sogna di diffondere il verbo di Buddha voglia investire una cifra considerevole per acquistare le quote di una squadra di calcio? E siamo sicuri che personaggi come Mr.Bee, esperto finanziere, e Mr.Pink, rampante imprenditore, siano collegati a questa realtà quasi culturale? Ci sono davvero questi miliardari di cui parla l'articolo originale? 

Certo si potrebbe anche dire che visto che questa organizzazione vuole promuovere la cultura orientale nel mondo e favorire gli scambi commerciali a livello internazionale acquistare il Milan potrebbe essere un'ottima mossa per farsi apprezzare e rispettare in occidente. Mi sembra però un po' tirata per i capelli come ipotesi. 

Voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## mandraghe (24 Marzo 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Certo si potrebbe anche dire che visto che questa organizzazione vuole promuovere la cultura orientale nel mondo e favorire gli scambi commerciali a livello internazionale acquistare il Milan potrebbe essere un'ottima mossa per farsi apprezzare e rispettare in occidente. Mi sembra però un po' tirata per i capelli come ipotesi.
> 
> Voi cosa ne pensate?



Post molto interessante.

L'ipotesi finale è tutt'altro che sbagliata, d'altronde prima che gli arabi acquistassero le squadre di calcio, in Europa, avevano una reputazione pari a zero, ed ora vediamo quanto la loro immagine sia migliorata.

Anche Berlusconi fece un'operazione simile ai tempi in cui comprò il Milan.

L'unica cosa è aspettare e vedere cos'hanno in mente questi cinesi, perché per ora di concreto ci sono solo notizie riportate dalla stampa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Marzo 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto complimenti a tutti voi per aver riportato notizie così interessanti sulla vicenda relativa alla cessione delle quote societarie. Avete svolto un lavoro degno di una vera redazione giornalistica e vi meritate un applauso.
> 
> Detto questo, vorrei fare una domanda. Mosso dalla curiosità, ho cercato sul web news riguardo questo fondo cinese chiamato "Asia Pacific Exchange & Cooperation Foundation". Sul loro sito ufficiale loro stessi si definiscono come
> 
> ...




Anche io avevo dato un'occhiata e pur essendo questa organizzazione composta da miliardari ritengo che comunque l'acquirente sia Mr Pink, con questa organizzazione a fare da partner magari come sponsor, per farsi conoscere


----------



## The P (24 Marzo 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto complimenti a tutti voi per aver riportato notizie così interessanti sulla vicenda relativa alla cessione delle quote societarie. Avete svolto un lavoro degno di una vera redazione giornalistica e vi meritate un applauso.
> 
> Detto questo, vorrei fare una domanda. Mosso dalla curiosità, ho cercato sul web news riguardo questo fondo cinese chiamato "Asia Pacific Exchange & Cooperation Foundation". Sul loro sito ufficiale loro stessi si definiscono come
> 
> ...



Davvero molto interessante.

Innanzitutto se quella è hai elencato è davvero la "Mission" di questa organizzazione sarei davvero contento se ci acquistasse, sarebbe quasi un sogno.

Dal punto di vista economico, le non-profit si mantengono principalmente attraverso il fundrising. Il fundrising, come dimostrato anche in Italia dalla piattaforma di charity fundrising platform "Charity Stars", trova un connubio vincente quando viene promossa dalle star: calciatori, personaggi dello spettacolo,ecc. In tal senso investire nel Milan potrebbe essere altrettanto una fonte di investimento per fini più virtuosi di quelli calcistici.


----------



## Dapone (24 Marzo 2015)

beh il calcio inteso come sport promuove valori. se si prende per esempio la mission di un'organizzazione come la Uefa, penso non dica nulla di diverso.

poi va be il profilo di una non profit si sposa male con una società come il milan, che compra e vende giocatori per vendere merchandising.

ma se si guarda solo dal lato dei valori sportivi, ci potrebbe anche stare la cosa.

comunque si...è un po' tirata per i capelli come considerazione.
quindi penso che questa compravendita serve (a mr pink o chi per lui) per guadagnare credibilità in certi ambiti penso.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2015)

*Abbiamo in mano ulteriori approfondimenti sulla vicenda. Ci stiamo lavorando. Ma ci vuole un pò di pazienza. 

Tra pochi giorni riporteremo tutto. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Abbiamo in mano ulteriori approfondimenti sulla vicenda. Ci stiamo lavorando. Ma ci vuole un pò di pazienza.
> 
> Tra pochi giorni riporteremo tutto. *



Daje !!


----------



## alcyppa (25 Marzo 2015)

C'è da stappare quello buono o da emulare il buon Tafazzi?


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Abbiamo in mano ulteriori approfondimenti sulla vicenda. Ci stiamo lavorando. Ma ci vuole un pò di pazienza.
> 
> Tra pochi giorni riporteremo tutto. *



Impazzisco


----------



## Gekyn (25 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Abbiamo in mano ulteriori approfondimenti sulla vicenda. Ci stiamo lavorando. Ma ci vuole un pò di pazienza.
> 
> Tra pochi giorni riporteremo tutto. *


Tra poche ore.......siete peggio di GalliAni


----------



## Dany20 (25 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Abbiamo in mano ulteriori approfondimenti sulla vicenda. Ci stiamo lavorando. Ma ci vuole un pò di pazienza.
> 
> Tra pochi giorni riporteremo tutto. *


Le aspetto con ansia!


----------



## Tridentum (25 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Abbiamo in mano ulteriori approfondimenti sulla vicenda. Ci stiamo lavorando. Ma ci vuole un pò di pazienza.
> 
> Tra pochi giorni riporteremo tutto. *



Sembra una telenovela... Resta il fatto che tra mr. Bee, giovane rampante con la faccia da furbetto del quarticciolo, e mr. Pink, che sembra uno yakuza, a mio parere meglio il secondo. E' più scenografico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2015)

Tridentum ha scritto:


> Sembra una telenovela... Resta il fatto che tra mr. Bee, giovane rampante con la faccia da furbetto del quarticciolo, e mr. Pink, che sembra uno yakuza, a mio parere meglio il secondo. E' più scenografico.



te lo vedi che entra a milanello .. guarda Bonera e gli dice. " da oggi tu sei il mio schiavo.. silenzio e vanni a prendere il caffè "


----------



## AndrasWave (25 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Abbiamo in mano ulteriori approfondimenti sulla vicenda. Ci stiamo lavorando. Ma ci vuole un pò di pazienza.
> 
> Tra pochi giorni riporteremo tutto. *



Admin...ci vuoi male tu!


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Abbiamo in mano ulteriori approfondimenti sulla vicenda. Ci stiamo lavorando. Ma ci vuole un pò di pazienza.
> 
> Tra pochi giorni riporteremo tutto. *



Fate presto,muoio di curiosità!  È l'unica vicenda relativa al Milan che per ora mi appassiona.


----------



## Dapone (25 Marzo 2015)

F5


----------



## Jino (25 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Abbiamo in mano ulteriori approfondimenti sulla vicenda. Ci stiamo lavorando. Ma ci vuole un pò di pazienza.
> 
> Tra pochi giorni riporteremo tutto. *



Spero siano sviluppi concreti e positivi


----------



## Dapone (25 Marzo 2015)

basterebbe giusto sapere se sono positive o negative...


----------



## folletto (26 Marzo 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> basterebbe giusto sapere se sono positive o negative...



Il fatto che si aspetti a riportare il tutto mi fa ben sperare


----------



## Tobi (26 Marzo 2015)

Novità riguardanti sempre le foto postate oppure ulteriori info che ancora non sono state riportate dai media?


----------



## ildemone85 (26 Marzo 2015)

secondo me hanno scoperto cosa diavolo ci sia scritto in quei fogli


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Marzo 2015)

*Cina: calcio materia obbligatoria a scuola, decisione del presidente Xi: entro 2017 si insegnerà in 20.000+ istituti: diventi sport di massa*


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Marzo 2015)

beh , direi che è un altro tassello che si unisce al puzzle


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Cina: calcio materia obbligatoria a scuola, decisione del presidente Xi: entro 2017 si insegnerà in 20.000+ istituti: diventi sport di massa*



Solo in Cina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Cina: calcio materia obbligatoria a scuola, decisione del presidente Xi: entro 2017 si insegnerà in 20.000+ istituti: diventi sport di massa*


I cinesi sono delle macchine da guerra economicamente parlando, sono l'unica vera economica capace di tenere testa agli USA, se non superarli addirittura e giustamente si sono resi conto che il calcio è un business troppo grande da ignorare. 
Se faranno realmente questa cosa e inizieranno a produrre scuole calcio ma soprattutto se inizieranno a chiamare i grandi maestri europei per l'insegnamento dello sport, non stenterei a credere in una futura grande stagione di calcio cinese.
La Cina rappresenta da sola 1/6 della popolazione mondiale, se da un bacino demografico simile non viene fuori neanche un calciatore decente è soltanto per assenza completa di una tradizione calcistica, se mai inizieranno a promuovere questo sport, diventeranno una potenza mondiale anche nel calcio.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Abbiamo in mano ulteriori approfondimenti sulla vicenda. Ci stiamo lavorando. Ma ci vuole un pò di pazienza.
> 
> Tra pochi giorni riporteremo tutto. *



3 giorni, quanta curiosità 

Comunque se siete riusciti a leggere i fogli siete dei geni!


----------



## Tobi (27 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Abbiamo in mano ulteriori approfondimenti sulla vicenda. Ci stiamo lavorando. Ma ci vuole un pò di pazienza.
> 
> Tra pochi giorni riporteremo tutto. *



Quando le pubblicherete?


----------



## pisolo22 (27 Marzo 2015)

Nessuno di noi sta più nella pelle !!! , se riuscirete a farlo e poi la cosa si dovesse rivelare veritiera e reale sarebbe lo scoop sul Milan del 10nnio se non degli ultimi 20 anni , io spero per voi e per noi che ci riusciate cosi vedranno tutti ma davvero tutti quanto vale questo forum del Milan per chi già non lo sapesse e poi non so come funziona se vi chiederanno i diritti per pubblicare il materiale postato qui sai che figata!!! Galliani ci viene a leggere... sai quante risate ahahh ci faremmo cmq a parte gli scherzi e le fantasie sarebbe davvero un colpaccio come ne facevamo negli anni 90 e inizio 2000 al calciomercato. Io tifo per voi


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2015)

*Quando avremo novità le riporteremo. Non è una cosa facile. Le foto non c'entrano nulla. Come detto, è un approfondimento di quello che è già stato riportato. Con diversi dettagli. *


----------

